# Pet hate at the yard?



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 November 2011)

Following on from this thread: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=498356

What is your pet hate to see or do when you go to the yard?

We don't need lists  but just try to pick out your most annoying/irritating 'thing' that you hate when you go to the yard?

I really dont have a lots to moan about really, but what gets my goat is the (wonderful) lady who pops in to do mine if I am away, likes to put my lead ropes 'up' in the BHS tidy fashion & headcollars done up.

Yes, it looks tidy, but drives me bonkers as I havent got round to replacing a very servicable rope which is a little stiff - and it stays in flippin coils for ages after 
I also like to grab a headcollar & when in the dark it drives me nuts to spend an extra 3 seconds in undoing it 

Yours?


----------



## snopuma (24 November 2011)

Getting to the muck trailer and having to chuck someone elses muck up, which they appear to have forgotten they tipped!

last person not turning all the lights off!


People who are filling water buckets and chatting while you stand there like a lemon with two fidgeting horses waiting to wash their feet off (I am apparently invisible)  

When it rains heavily and my stables leak and the lights trip!


----------



## dollymix (24 November 2011)

ha! mine is almost the opposite!!

I hate it when people who ride my horse don't put things away properly. i.e such chucking the saddle on the rack without putting the cover one, or hanging up the bridle without putting the reins through the throatlash!! Really bugs me! My husband is the worst culprit!!


----------



## Montyforever (24 November 2011)

People who turn off the electric fencing when they bring their horses in even though loads of horses are still out!!


----------



## Trot_On_Dressage (24 November 2011)

My stable is at the end of an american barn so everyone walks past mine to get to theirs. I like a nice tidy swept area in front of my stable and am always the first down in the morning. My biggest pet hate is when people turn their horses out and dont pick out there feet first. I wouldnt mind if they swept it up afterwards but they dont so i am always greeted in the evening by lots if poo/straw/shaving piles outside my stable. Grrr.


----------



## galaxy (24 November 2011)

People who don't sweep the trails of bedding their horse has dragged out of their stable in the morning because they are "in a hurry" and other people have to walk their horse over the same bit later and will have to sweep up.

I find a simple solution in to very quickly flick the pile in front of their stable before I bring my horse out.  They soon get the message.... for a couple of weeks!


----------



## galaxy (24 November 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			My stable is at the end of an american barn so everyone walks past mine to get to theirs. I like a nice tidy swept area in front of my stable and am always the first down in the morning. My biggest pet hate is when people turn their horses out and dont pick out there feet first. I wouldnt mind if they swept it up afterwards but they dont so i am always greeted in the evening by lots if poo/straw/shaving piles outside my stable. Grrr.
		
Click to expand...

lol!  I posted at the same time with the same gripe!!  ha ha!  But I'm one of the last up....


----------



## Spotsrock (24 November 2011)

people 'borrowing' without asking and either wrecking or failing to return said item.

Loud high pitched noises

Gates left open for no reason other than small children want them open

Other people's small children climbing on my car while I ride, can't see car park to watch car and remove small children.

The fact that thier mom is a really good mate and I don't know what to say without hurting her feelings.


----------



## ThePony (24 November 2011)

'borrowing' is my biggest pet hate by far!!!  If it is mine, then it means it isn't yours. If it is only such a little thing, then purhaps you'd like to get your own!!!


----------



## debsey1 (24 November 2011)

Trot_On_Dressage said:



			My stable is at the end of an american barn so everyone walks past mine to get to theirs. I like a nice tidy swept area in front of my stable and am always the first down in the morning. My biggest pet hate is when people turn their horses out and dont pick out there feet first. I wouldnt mind if they swept it up afterwards but they dont so i am always greeted in the evening by lots if poo/straw/shaving piles outside my stable. Grrr.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this.


----------



## Mlini (24 November 2011)

I usually have a tribe of followers at my yard, always trying to talk to me & 'help out'.. Usually the younger ones at the yard... Quite annoying when I want to get on with my jobs!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 November 2011)

Tipping water buckets on the yard when its freezing. Its lethal when you find the yard is an ice rink on a dark morning.

Not sweeping up split feed. Feed the horses, not the rats.


----------



## benson21 (24 November 2011)

Allowing their dogs free roam all over the yard, and not keeping an eye on them, so they could end up wherever! And then they dont see where the dog has done its business so dont clear it up! Also riding in the school and not clearing the poo up after use.





I shall stop now before this becomes an epic tale!!!


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (24 November 2011)

My horse is in an American Barn and the tap is opposite my stable people chuck water about all over the floor and leave it! Winds me up I have to sweep it about 6 times every night! lol It looks really messy having a flood of water outside my stable and in winter in turns into an ice rink! Thats the other thing that annoys me in winter people chuck water all over the yard when they empty their water buckets/use the taps thats if they aren't frozen! They don't think that it will freeze and get very slippery!


----------



## maggiesmum (24 November 2011)

People with no control over their horses - they crash about, get dragged up the yard then lots of shouting and screaming comes from the box - drives me nuts! 
And horses being left with nothing to eat all night! horses done for the night at 5pm and hay nets are finished by 7pm.


----------



## VixieTrix (24 November 2011)

Rosie041390 said:



			I usually have a tribe of followers at my yard, always trying to talk to me & 'help out'.. Usually the younger ones at the yard... Quite annoying when I want to get on with my jobs!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean  some lovely young girls who come up with their Grandma they are such sweeties but after a while i do want some peace lol xx


----------



## Janette (24 November 2011)

Somebody who uses my mucking out stuff - and then doesn't put it back.  This means I have to trail around a farmyard in the dark at 7am looking for it!
I really don't mind people borrowing it - as long as it's there for me to use.  
Get your own stuff!


----------



## ScarlettLady (24 November 2011)

Mushrooming of large round bales!!! argh!


----------



## minniemouse (24 November 2011)

1)people not pushing their muck back in the trailer so you have a mountain to shift before you can empty your own skip bucket! 

2) Also people leaving the brew room a tip with biscuit wrappers, pot noodles, dirty cups etc...for goodness sake the bin is less than a foot away!

3)  people not doing their share of poo picking, seems to be the same ones that do it on our yard every week and then you get daggers and muttered.... i did some the other day when you mention it knowing damn well they are lying!!


----------



## HumBugsey (24 November 2011)

People who let their horses have bad manners because "it's cute."

Maybe it's because I was brought up with big horses and big dogs..... it all goes wrong very quickly if they don't have manners put in at a young age.


----------



## rhino (24 November 2011)

I don't have _any_ pet hates at my current yard, it's perfect for me and my boy


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (24 November 2011)

ScarlettLady said:



			Mushrooming of large round bales!!! argh!
		
Click to expand...

OMG thats me too -and thats exactly what i call it.
Blimmin annoying


----------



## Faithkat (24 November 2011)

Some interesting replies.  The one about people not putting the reins through the throatlash made me smile  . . . now. . .  putting the reins through the throatlash drives me up the wall and I could cheefully throttle people who do it as it is so annoying!  One man's meat  . . . . .   I hate messy yards and have a "thing" about being tidy and sweeping up.


----------



## Flummoxed (24 November 2011)

Pet hate? It changes by the week. Currently it's the state of the yard outside the stables belonging to the new livery. She's a lovely girl but she does not sweep up and it's doing my head in!


----------



## monkeybum13 (24 November 2011)

I can't complain about the people on the yard, they are lovely. 

When a previous bunch were on the yard they never picked up their horses's poo from the arena, that would annoy me.


----------



## palomino_pony (24 November 2011)

Yard is fab - pet hate is people that are noisy and scream and shout on the yard -ffs shut up!


----------



## wattamus (24 November 2011)

people using my tools and not putting them back!


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 November 2011)

Having the rule of poo picking paddocks and then people not doing a very good job so I end up doing half theirs too lol


----------



## debsg (24 November 2011)

B*tching and being nasty to other liveries! That is why I left a big DIY yard and now rent stables and land and share with two other lovely ladies. There is NO b*tching, fighting and we help each other out. It is bliss! I would NEVER go back to a yard. People can be so nasty. This is supposed to be our hobby, our fun-time, after all.


----------



## forestfantasy (24 November 2011)

ScarlettLady said:



			Mushrooming of large round bales!!! argh!
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god i hate this ^^ 
I was head girl on a livery/racing yard for 3 years and the number of staff i've gone crazy about for this is untrue!



maggiesmum said:



			People with no control over their horses - they crash about, get dragged up the yard then lots of shouting and screaming comes from the box - drives me nuts! 
And horses being left with nothing to eat all night! horses done for the night at 5pm and hay nets are finished by 7pm.
		
Click to expand...

Totally ditto this ^^

Luckily i'm now on a yard with just 2 other liverys - heaven


----------



## galaxy (24 November 2011)

ScarlettLady said:



			Mushrooming of large round bales!!! argh!
		
Click to expand...

Totally!  WHY do people only pull from the top????

I share a bale with a friend and 2 days a week her loaner does her horse and I can always tell!  Grr!  So many times I remind her to take from the bottom....


----------



## Enfys (24 November 2011)

Pocket_Rocket said:



			My horse is in an American Barn and the tap is opposite my stable people chuck water about all over the floor and leave it! Winds me up I have to sweep it about 6 times every night! lol It looks really messy having a flood of water outside my stable and in winter in turns into an ice rink! Thats the other thing that annoys me in winter people chuck water all over the yard when they empty their water buckets/use the taps thats if they aren't frozen! They don't think that it will freeze and get very slippery!
		
Click to expand...

Have you spoken to your YO? 

Putting my boring, H&S YO hat on here, forget that it is unsightly, it is also, as you say, dangerous, when their horse (or they) fall and get injured it is the YO that will get it in the neck (or pocket, if someone is mean enough to sue)

Speak to your YO and get him/her to put their foot down on the safety aspect of it. Water _down_ the drain, _sweep up _(brush supplied - do NOT remove) and _apply _salt when necessary - or else  
	
	
		
		
	


	






*As for my own pet hates*...

* that my flaming cats will insist on using the stalls as giant litter boxes!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





* that the dogs dig up the muck heap
* and #1. That the silly person who wired the barn up didn't have the wit to put the light switches by the front door rather than the back


----------



## Mancha (24 November 2011)

Similar to the mushrooming of round bales, i hate it when people open a new bale and let the whole thing flop, then pull handfuls from about 6 different slices!!


----------



## 9tails (24 November 2011)

Great big steaming turds left all over the yard.  It's obvious your horse stopped to do a dump so go back and pick it up.


----------



## Pink_Lady (24 November 2011)

People who "borrow" things and don't put it back ... nothing more annoying than leaving your lunge bridle on its hook all clean and tidy and finding someone has used it and returned it filthy!


----------



## little_critter (24 November 2011)

Two gripes I'm afraid:

1) Having to put away everyone else's jumps / pony club games stuff before I can use the school because they can't be bothered. (YO's daughter is the worst offender)

2) RS 'helper' kids using my mucking out stuff and not putting it back - or worse it gets mixed in with the YO's stuff and locked away in her shed.


----------



## TequilaMist (24 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Tipping water buckets on the yard when its freezing. Its lethal when you find the yard is an ice rink on a dark morning..
		
Click to expand...

Oooooooooooh this!!Esp as a tap beside my stables and the throw it from tap and it goes towards the drain in middle of yard!!Did threaten someone once that if my horse broke its leg because of that I would be breaking someones legs!!Mainly said it cos they kept ignoring me when asked before(nicely I add)
Another one is when people insist on continually take hay from the top to the centre and never take from bottom so it starts tightening and what I call pineappling - cos it reminds me of the green bit of a pineapple bursting out at top and tight at bottom!!grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BorgRae (24 November 2011)

I must admit, I absolutely Love my new yard, horses and I are very happy, no bitching, no water spilages, no "borrowing", everyone cleans and clears up after themselves and their horses, happy days...

... However, I ditto the mushrooming!!  Sooooo very annoying!!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (24 November 2011)

When people interfer when i get backman/saddler etc and moan at me for not using THEIR people- maybe i prefer mine!!! 
We have an small indoor so only 3 max at a time so in the winter i think its fair when everyones waiting for a turn in the school to limit your ride to 30mins max i HATE it when people keep riding and riding when theres a que of people in the freezing cold waiting to get in the school! 
when use my stuff (i dont mind) but when it ends up in the back of a stable or somewhere were i cant find it then it really annoyes me, if your guna use it AT LEAST put it back!
And when people use up a bale of haylege/hay and dont open the new one and expect others too do it! thats annoying


----------



## MillionDollar (24 November 2011)

As a YO.........people who don't clear up after themselves, such as sweeping outside their stable and where they've made a mess and picking up their horses' manure! 

And in the morning it seems people don't understand how to turn off lights when it is light outside!!! In the evening they are fab for turning off all the lights, but in the morning..........arghhhhhh! I've been out on to the yard before when it has been light for over an hour, and the lights were still on!


----------



## Ladyinred (24 November 2011)

People too lazy to refill the kettle when it is the only way I have to defrost the tap on a winter's morning.


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 November 2011)

I count myself quite lucky that I don't have any bigger gripes   I am on a fairly large scale yard (with only a few liveries though) and the yard-rules are plentiful but everyone knows where they stand and it keeps a nice tidy yard and harmonious atmosphere.

I think some times YO have a little bit of blame here, when they leave people to "use their common sense".. well unfortunately one persons common sense isn't anothers!! Some times rules are a liveries friend  IMO..


----------



## Flicker (24 November 2011)

People not leaving the school when I've got it booked, and say 'I'll only be another 5 minutes, I'm just cooling down'.
No... I've paid for this school booking.  For me.  Not for you to have an extra 5 minutes.  If you wanted 5 minutes to cool your horse down, you should have stopped schooling it 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## LaurenBay (24 November 2011)

My biggest is people who leave the hose on!

It is right next to my stable, if it is not turned of properly it leaks, which then goes into my stable. At the moment it is ok but will be a danger hazard when it's colder and turns to ice! I have put a bucket underneath it, to catch the droplets of water. There is one particular livery who keeps moving the bucket though  Then when the hose is put away the end should be in the bucket in case it trickles out, with the tap turned off. The same livery also leaves the hose trickling out of the bucket! Gahhhh 

It's not hard is it! I have already told him, that if he carries on and it does get icy outside my area, which means I can't get my Horse out. I will tip a few buckets outside his area so his Horse has to stay in and keep mine company!


----------



## frustrated (24 November 2011)

I have loads but the one thing that really gets at me is manes lying on the wrong side 
Not really yard i know. But people on my yard hate someone pushing their horses mane's over all the time


----------



## sakura (24 November 2011)

frustrated said:



			I have loads but the one thing that really gets at me is manes lying on the wrong side 
Not really yard i know. But people on my yard hate someone pushing their horses mane's over all the time

Click to expand...

haha my mare's mane hates _being_ on the 'right' side, and I hate arguing with it.. 

ditto the mushrooming of large haylage bales, I hate standing there for 20 mins pulling tiny bits out to fill a massive net cos it's collapsed in on itself!


----------



## JVB (24 November 2011)

ScarlettLady said:



			Mushrooming of large round bales!!! argh!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha! Yes, not a problem now but has been a bug bear in the past


----------



## supagran (24 November 2011)

I'm fairly easy going, but the two things that really annoy my daughter at the yard are people not sweeping up and using a dirty bucket to take water out of the barrel (and even worse - cleaning their horse's rear end sponge in the water barrel!!!! - YUCK!!!)


----------



## catdragon (24 November 2011)

My stable tools being borrowed and put back dirty - ie poo in the tines, hay stuck to the brush - I always put them back clean.

People not brushing up the mess that their horses have walked out over the yard

Empty hay nets at 7pm - 12 hours or more is too long for any horse to go with nothing - can't even nibble a straw bed as all on shavings.

My mare throwing her water all over the place and wetting the stable... she uses it like a facewash grrrrr...


----------



## Wagtail (24 November 2011)

frustrated said:



			I have loads but the one thing that really gets at me is manes lying on the wrong side 
Not really yard i know. But people on my yard hate someone pushing their horses mane's over all the time

Click to expand...

You are obviously into showing? Personally, unless a horse is being shown I prefer the mane to be on the side that it naturally falls. So if it falls to the right, that's great, but if it falls to the left then I pull it to the left. You get a far neater result if you don't do battle with a mane.


----------



## Fools Motto (24 November 2011)

A dirty hose pipe, or one that squirts water at you from all angles because neddies have tried to kill it with their hooves!! lol I hate getting wet while not realising it for some time, then feeling like I've sat in a puddle and look, no doubt worse! A dirty hose pipe that has been laying in 'yard stuff', then your hands are all slimey and yuk, not to mention cold! Can't decide if wearing gloves make it better or worse! (and if my yard has anything to do with 'yuk' then it is cow shite - ohh the joys of getting that slimmed all over your hands and then you wipe your face


----------



## JFTDWS (24 November 2011)

Nope, I like my yard.  Not much to be annoying there really - no other people, just me and my beasts.

I do get wound up when I let my mother come up and see the ponies and she leaves the gate to Fergie's garden open though.  Odd because he's never in there and there's no need for it to be shut (they're in a totally different field) and I don't feel the need to shut the gate to the other field...


----------



## noblesteed (24 November 2011)

Other people at the yard who generally look down their nose at you for reasons such as:
- they are SOOOO serious about dressage and FAR superior to you that you shouldn't be on this yard if you can't maintain a certain 'standard', have twice weekly lessons OR afford to pay the YO to school your horse for you!
- you have been at work? But we brought all the horses in at 4 pm because they looked cold, yes we left yours out on his own, running about and screaming for 2 hours - we hope he hasn't trashed his field because the YO will be angry with you...
- It's 9.00 am on a Saturday, we have all finished up riding. What do you mean you have been at work all week and were too tired to come up at 7am? You shouldn't have a horse if you expect to have a lie-in.
- One of us is riding in the school, practicing a dressage test -how dare you come in and ride at the same time!!!!... um, there's plenty of room for us both. 

This is why I now rent a field and stables with my friend.


----------



## bumblelion (24 November 2011)

When I was on livery:
All the horses being brought in at lunchtime (precious dressage horses!) and not being notified, so mine were left galloping around all afternoon!
Being put in a field full (and I mean full) of ragwort!!

Horses are now at home and the only thing that bugs me is my dogs peeing up the hay! Grrrr!


----------



## NikkiF (24 November 2011)

Ditto water lying around to freeze overnight!

We're in american barn with tap in 1 corner and drain outside!. Couldn't understand where pools of water were coming from, finally caught new livery sticking her haynets under the tap to soak them  Errm hello?? please soak outside!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (24 November 2011)

People leaving lights on

People leaving things in the way, and people leaving things in your designated area of the yard! 

People being snobby and unpleasant about others on the yard, I do not want to hear it or be involved thanks...

There may be more but these two spring to mind


----------



## HappyHorses:) (24 November 2011)

On past livery yards . . . Loud and aggressive people! Stop shouting and causing a scene. 

People who brag there horse is hard to ride/handle as it always plays them up yet said horse is an angle for everyone else 

O am I glad I'm on my own now!


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (24 November 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Have you spoken to your YO? 

Putting my boring, H&S YO hat on here, forget that it is unsightly, it is also, as you say, dangerous, when their horse (or they) fall and get injured it is the YO that will get it in the neck (or pocket, if someone is mean enough to sue)

Speak to your YO and get him/her to put their foot down on the safety aspect of it. Water _down_ the drain, _sweep up _(brush supplied - do NOT remove) and _apply _salt when necessary - or else  
	
	
		
		
	


	






*As for my own pet hates*...

* that my flaming cats will insist on using the stalls as giant litter boxes!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





* that the dogs dig up the muck heap
* and #1. That the silly person who wired the barn up didn't have the wit to put the light switches by the front door rather than the back  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...


Yeah you can't complain about anything on my yard the yard owner's attitude is "if you don't like it you know what you can do!"  

I just have to put up with sweeping it and supplying my own salt/grit. I also have a moan at people if I catch them chucking water everywhere.


----------



## monkeybum13 (24 November 2011)

Wagtail said:



			You are obviously into showing? Personally, unless a horse is being shown I prefer the mane to be on the side that it naturally falls. So if it falls to the right, that's great, but if it falls to the left then I pull it to the left. You get a far neater result if you don't do battle with a mane.
		
Click to expand...

This, why does it bother you (not wagtail, the other poster) so much?
My mare's mane naturally lies on the left, if you were on my yard and kept pushing her mane over I would tell you where to go!


----------



## Shantara (24 November 2011)

Ned isn't mine, but I buy him lots of stuff (bridle, boots, exercise sheet, numnah etc) and it bothers me SO much when people use that stuff! It's for Ned and Ned only!!

When I'm clearly having difficulties with a horse or other (wheelbarrow?) and kids keep asking me things!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2011)

Luckily I have all of mine at home so I have no need to have to deal with other people. At work what annoys me is DOGS!!! If you can't control your damned dog then don't bring it to work! Plus the fact that there are too many - too many in total, too many entire males and too many entire females, I have NO idea why we don't have hundreds of litters of puppies!


----------



## frustrated (24 November 2011)

Wagtail said:



			You are obviously into showing? Personally, unless a horse is being shown I prefer the mane to be on the side that it naturally falls. So if it falls to the right, that's great, but if it falls to the left then I pull it to the left. You get a far neater result if you don't do battle with a mane.
		
Click to expand...

We do show, but we are not showing people.
I was just taught by very old fashioned grooms, to do my horses.
Standards seem so low to the older generation.
Can i ask you do you plait your horses mane on the wrong side too I really hate that, it's like finger nails on a blackboard to me


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 November 2011)

frustrated said:



			We do show, but we are not showing people.
I was just taught by very old fashioned grooms, to do my horses.
Standards seem so low to the older generation.
Can i ask you do you plait your horses mane on the wrong side too I really hate that, it's like finger nails on a blackboard to me

Click to expand...

I'm with you on having the manes on the offside of the horse. Except for one horse I look after at work, I keep his on the wrong side as he leans out of his stable and round to nick food out of the next door stable and has a small bald spot - unnoticable when the mane comes over to the offside to be plaited  I really should just stop he leaning around the wall lol! My manes have to be pulled straight as well, always pulled, never cut.


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (24 November 2011)

It has to be people taking my stuff and not putting it back.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (24 November 2011)

Moggy in Manolos said:



			People leaving lights on

People leaving things in the way, and people leaving things in your designated area of the yard! 

People being snobby and unpleasant about others on the yard, I do not want to hear it or be involved thanks...

There may be more but these two spring to mind 

Click to expand...

When i added the third i forgot to change the last line! worrying as i am an accountant lol! I meant these three things...


----------



## Nosey (24 November 2011)

Hanging headcollars on light switch when there is a hook about 4ins from said switch...they eventually come away from wall.
Leaving sacks out of bins gaping open to invite rats.
Not sweeping up o/s boxes so crap blows all over yard.
Regularly not refilling water butt after they have drained it of water.
Right now time for my evening primrose ;.)


----------



## frustrated (24 November 2011)

EKW said:



			I'm with you on having the manes on the offside of the horse. Except for one horse I look after at work, I keep his on the wrong side as he leans out of his stable and round to nick food out of the next door stable and has a small bald spot - unnoticable when the mane comes over to the offside to be plaited  I really should just stop he leaning around the wall lol! My manes have to be pulled straight as well, always pulled, never cut.
		
Click to expand...

Oh good, I have to pull manes as well, in fact if people are willing have pulled other peoples just so they look nice


----------



## Fahrenheit (24 November 2011)

When people hang MY bridles up with reins and martigale (if there is one) on the hook as well... I like the reins to be on the throatlash, it doesn't bother me if its someone elses bridle


----------



## beehorses (24 November 2011)

I love riding with my friends but I hate waiting for them to get ready especially when it is getting darker in the evenings.


----------



## Piaffe63 (24 November 2011)

beehorses said:



			I love riding with my friends but I hate waiting for them to get ready especially when it is getting darker in the evenings.
		
Click to expand...

I drive my friends mad with this  I do like to faff around quite alot  haha


----------



## sazamc (24 November 2011)

People who walk right past your horse's face with feed buckets when they can see that said horse is already wound up about something, it's even worse when there are a billion different ways to get from the feed room to where they are going without doing it.


----------



## Rosie Round The Hills (24 November 2011)

Pet Hates at the yard?  

Hmmm.  Well,  my dogs aren't allowed at the yard, so I don't think their hates count.  Nor the cats.

Rosie HATES it when the other horses are taken out on a Monday morning and she has to wait for me.  STAMP FOOT!!

Son's-pony doesn't hate anything because he's such a laid back pony  but his field-mate hates it when son's-pony is taken out to do fun things without him.

And the yard dog HATES the postman.  And the chap next door.  And men in uniform.  Silly girl...

Oh - and the yard sheep hate being disturbed, but I don't know if they are pets?


----------



## Piglet (24 November 2011)

Only pet hate at the yard I am at is people not picking out feet when taking horse out of stable!!  Drives me nuts!!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			When I'm clearly having difficulties with a horse or other (wheelbarrow?) and kids keep asking me things!
		
Click to expand...

Do you have badly behaved wheelbarrows then?


----------



## darkhorse123 (24 November 2011)

when i have my greedy cob tied up at the communal block and another horses owner brings a bucket of feed for her horse tied there too   - my cob is not fed hard feed at the time so goes absoluteley mental and i feel so so guilty


----------



## Holly Hocks (24 November 2011)

People who think they know it all when in fact they know F all. 
People that don't poo pick
People that don't sweep up
People that don't ever help out others, despite the fact that others help them out all the time.
I could go on......but I'll stop now as my blood pressure is rising just thinking about it...


----------



## rhino (24 November 2011)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			Do you have badly behaved wheelbarrows then?  

Click to expand...

I do! One tripped me up today


----------



## Shantara (24 November 2011)

JustFindingTheDecorations said:



			Do you have badly behaved wheelbarrows then?  

Click to expand...

Yes  
I often over fill to save myself time and the ground isn't the smoothest up to the muck heap XD When kids are running around or infront of the wheelbarrow shouting "Em, which bridle is for this horse? Which horse am I riding? Can you tack up my horse? Can you catch my horse? bla bla.." I almost want to tip it all over them!


----------



## zoelouisem (24 November 2011)

People riding with mud and stones in there horses feet then asking my why it feels a bit lame!!!!! Well doh!!!!

Cut manes!!!!

Bad clips done by people that have charges a fortune!!!!! I can understand some liveries have a set and need practice but when somebody charges 50 quid and does a crappy job!!!!

Dirty numnahs!!! Ewwww

Oh and the usual people who dont sweep up, oh and when im draining my ponies hay and somebody stands chatting to somebody letting there horse munching at it!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 November 2011)

rhino said:



			I do! One tripped me up today 

Click to expand...

My haybarn has a sheet of tarpaulin hanging down the open side (/doorway), which I never bother to pin up when I'm taking forage to the field.  Every bloody time I leave my wheelbarrow outside and carry half a bale out to put it in the wheel barrow, I get tangeld up in the tarpaulin, trip over the effin' wheelbarrow and drop half the sodding straw   Maybe the wheelbarrow is conspiring against me?



Annielusian said:



			Yes  
I often over fill to save myself time and the ground isn't the smoothest up to the muck heap XD When kids are running around or infront of the wheelbarrow shouting "Em, which bridle is for this horse? Which horse am I riding? Can you tack up my horse? Can you catch my horse? bla bla.." I almost want to tip it all over them!
		
Click to expand...

LOL.

I'd throw the pitchfork at them...  There's a reason I don't "do" yards


----------



## darkhorse123 (24 November 2011)

i forgot the worst  - the newcomer who you really like and make friends friends with - then after a while she proceeds to bitch about everyone on your yard who you have been friends with for years. 
Always the sanme format - a nasty bitchy comment or statement followed by "dont tell anyone i told you!!!!"

I really feel like getting a sweatshirt printed with - "if you dont want me to tell dont bloody tell me!!!!"

Hate it - doing that is including me in their nastiness - worst thing is we never ever had no nastiness till she arrived!!!!


----------



## SillyFilly (24 November 2011)

The 'mushrooming' of the big round bales.....OMG.....WHY???? 
Its blummin annoying AND hurts your hands AND takes forever to fill your nets....AND I hate doing nets at the best of times....rant over


----------



## shadowboy (24 November 2011)

People who think the wheelbarrow fairy will empty their muck onto the muckheap.. we only have 2 barrows and they are always just left full when I get there after work so end up having to slip and slide my way up the muckheap plank twice.


----------



## SillyFilly (24 November 2011)

shadowboy said:



			People who think the wheelbarrow fairy will empty their muck onto the muckheap.. we only have 2 barrows and they are always just left full when I get there after work so end up having to slip and slide my way up the muckheap plank twice.
		
Click to expand...

How rude!!!! This I think, would push me over the edge. Its hard enough work doing your own!!!!


----------



## Snowysadude (24 November 2011)

I love my yard but something that really gets to me is others using my wheelbarrow as it gets flat tires, god knows what they do to it!! And its obvious who it is as everyone owns their own apart from one person (only one on a particular type of shavings too.....). 

Also my stable is by the hose and it really gets to me when people just throw their water buckets - even in winter when not frozen it makes a mess with the mud from horses hooves!! I salt it before doing anything in winter and dig a path to the school/field .


----------



## Wagtail (24 November 2011)

frustrated said:



			We do show, but we are not showing people.
I was just taught by very old fashioned grooms, to do my horses.
Standards seem so low to the older generation.
Can i ask you do you plait your horses mane on the wrong side too I really hate that, it's like finger nails on a blackboard to me

Click to expand...

No, I plait to the right hand side.Both my horses have their manes on the right, but others I have had in the past have fallen to the left. A couple of my liveries' horses manes fall to the left and I pull them that way and my clients are happy with that. But if I was turning them out for competition I would plait to the right.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 November 2011)

shadowboy said:



			People who think the wheelbarrow fairy will empty their muck onto the muckheap.. we only have 2 barrows and they are always just left full when I get there after work so end up having to slip and slide my way up the muckheap plank twice.
		
Click to expand...

YO friend has the perfect solution for that. She empties the wheelbarrow back in the offenders stable.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (24 November 2011)

Not a lot to moan about really, well not now the wee numpty has gone! I would sweep up and she would promptly stomp around with a pile of hay under her arm trailing it all over the floor as she went! when the horses were off the soaking wet fields but she would put hers out as it needed it, well so do the others numptyheid! borrowing my knife and not putting it back! grrrr
I would like a rota up as there are only a few of us who actually sweep up the communal areas. people finishing the haylage bale and not sweeping up the mess or opening a new one. who do they think does it, the haylage fairy?
Thankfully i have my stable and own wee area in the corner of the barn so it is kept clean and swept all the time. people leaving mess outside it would drive me nuts.


----------



## Alfiem (24 November 2011)

People who insist on hanging around when you are consulting with the vet, just plain rude. And hoardes of people gathered around sick horses all putting in their verdicts, just go away and leave the owner to it. If people did this to me I'd tell them to bog off, it would be just myself and a trusted friend, not the world and his wife.....makes me mad.


----------



## showjumpingfilly (25 November 2011)

Not sweeping up when briniging horses in and out. Or not sweeping up after picking out feet at tying up area.
Feed left out for the rats we're trying to get rid of!
Tack room being left unlocked when other livery goes out hacking and the YO isn't at home/i'm not at yard.
YO's dogs peeing/pooing on or near my hay yuk yuk yuk!! 
My perfect shavibgs bed being kicked out of place by others because the lightswitch is stupidly placed in my stable!
Said lightswitch not being by door where we come in
The other livery has 2 children who constantly ride their bikes around the yard where the horses are (mine are scared of them) and parents not telling them to keep out the way! (YO has but do not listen) also the fact that one of my plastic boxes in the feedroom/rugroom being smashed and broken on one side (probably by certain bike riders!) and then turned round and left so
I wont notice!!
Same children not leaving me alone and asking questions when i want to get on!


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (25 November 2011)

Wagtail said:



			No, I plait to the right hand side.Both my horses have their manes on the right, but others I have had in the past have fallen to the left. A couple of my liveries' horses manes fall to the left and I pull them that way and my clients are happy with that. But if I was turning them out for competition I would plait to the right.
		
Click to expand...

Wagtail... I dont know if this makes sense, you seem a knowledgeable showing person... But I prefer my horses mane to fall to the left when unplaited as when I do plait up on the right (being a pally) her mane is dazzling white as untouched by muck on the top and you have much long strands underneath, where she hasnt had an itch so it much easier to plait... xxx


Anyway my post.... ummmm, nothing really, i am in my own domain... I guess my pet hate is mouse poo.... SOOOO much mouse poop about... darned little things.. I hate to put poison down, bit soft and a veggie, but really it is getting unbearable, its literally getting everywhere and I am sick and tired off it, least you can see poo, I hate to think what I touch that has mouse wee on!


----------



## skint1 (25 November 2011)

Having read through the list of gripes I have to confess that if I've used the last of the haylage bale I wouldn't open a new one if I didn't need to, judging by how often I open a new one myself  I think we are all like that at my yard!

Also, I think things should be functionally tidy and safe on yard and in field but obsessive neat freaks can be a little wearing, especially when you're short of time and youve tidied but then you've got to go the extra mile to keep them happy or get the dreaded martyred sigh...

Also leaving hoof clippings and water on yard does annoy me though. And horses left in for ages with no hay, and riders who blame their horses all the time when things don't go well.


----------



## muffinmunsh (25 November 2011)

People borrowing my skipping bucket and not emtying it, then proceeding to borrow my hoof picking bucket to dump another pile if poop! How bloody rude! 
People borrowing all my tools despite them being clearly marked because they have none of their own.
People giving treats to my horses.
Untidiness, noise, ...
God I really am grouchy!


----------



## merlinmagic (25 November 2011)

Following through from OP from the 'guilty secret' thread my pet hate is not having some one like cremedemonthe at my yard.... LOL  

Hate cleaning saddles - love cleaning bridles though !! Poo picking ok unless it's raining and muddy and the wheelbarrow keeps getting stuck then it's pants.


----------



## Jazzy B (25 November 2011)

new liveries that come in and interfere and ruin the atmosphere on a perfectly lovely yard with their pathetic attitudes and people that don't sweep up after their farrier has been!!!!


----------



## Tonty Tont (25 November 2011)

People who believe that just because you have only been around horses for a couple of years, compared to their 50+, you are a complete idiot  

And then people who believe that because they have been around horses for 50+ years, they know everything 

I do get annoyed at myself too, for being paranoid that I'm too small for Tont, just because he's so much smaller than everyone else's


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 November 2011)

Not turning lights off
not picking up poo from school
not putting jumps away 
leaving a trail of shaving/ mucking across the yard
leaving top rail across ( dont mind bottom  rail stops kicking the door )
*
 more personal  my cats using  schools as a giant litter tray  ( and stables )
 finding the remnants of their  feasts in my stables ( usually bits of rabbit )
 finding bits of intestines on the yard.
 dog poo on the yard *


----------



## Lyle (25 November 2011)

I'm lucky because there is only a few agisters at my agistement, however the most annoying thing is people touching and 'borrowing' stuff without permission, and not showing it respect! I came in once to find one of the other agisters had sat her saddle on top of one of mine  She stores her two saddles on top of each other, but I don't! Bizarre thing was there was a spare rack available too. I also have a sealed box for odds and end type gear, and came in to find it's contense dumped on the floor  One of the agisters had needed a lunge rein  I'm not sure how she knew I had one either, as she was never around when I lunged! If you must 'borrow', please restrict it to easily replaced items, return it in the condition you found it in (ie Clean!) and don't make a mess!


----------



## riding_high (25 November 2011)

i have a few little niggles, my horse is bandaged every night on all 4 legs, i hate it when his bandages are left in the bedding/wet feed bucket or on the side when it's raining as they get soaked.
the radio being on very loud and others trying to talk over it, i go to the yard so i can have peace from the tv/radio etc and to chill out with my horse but the radio drives me mad especially when others talk over it, i don't see the point in it being on. lots of others but OP didn't want lists!


----------



## claireandnadia (25 November 2011)

Haha, yep this is annoying me recently as well. Last night I put the head collars on them with it still coiled up, it was coiled up so tight that I really struggled to get it undone.
It'd never annoy me enough to say anything and I only think about it when I'm trying to un-do it lol


----------



## M_G (25 November 2011)

snopuma said:



			Getting to the muck trailer and having to chuck someone elses muck up, which they appear to have forgotten they tipped!QUOTE]

^^^^ This
		
Click to expand...


----------



## claireandnadia (25 November 2011)

I hate people using my things, hence why everything is locked away now.
Me being the only one doing poo picking, hence the reason why my two are in their own field.


----------



## Wagtail (25 November 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:



			Wagtail... I dont know if this makes sense, you seem a knowledgeable showing person... But I prefer my horses mane to fall to the left when unplaited as when I do plait up on the right (being a pally) her mane is dazzling white as untouched by muck on the top and you have much long strands underneath, where she hasnt had an itch so it much easier to plait... xxx
		
Click to expand...


That makes a lot of sense. No, I am not a showing person. I have done very little showing. My experience is mainly in dressage and show jumping.


----------



## Girlychu (25 November 2011)

Dog poop. My dog doesn't get to run around other liveries allow their dogs to poop everywhere. I hate standing in it. They poop everywhere and its never cleaned up. 
Borrowing and not returning my kit. 
Waste - esp. when a new hay bale is plopped on an old one and it all mixes up. 
Owners not electrifying their fencing and their horse comes through and wrecks my fencing.


----------



## Zimzim (25 November 2011)

People who wander about the yard thinking they own the place (when in fact they dont!).

People who are quite happy to let everyone else do the most basic stable management tasks and complain about it not being done, but they dont do it themselves (i.e. poo picking, field checks, keeping yard tidy etc etc).

People who dont help others even though everyone else helps them out all the time.

The list could be endless....


----------



## Toffee_monster (25 November 2011)

Wagtail said:



			You are obviously into showing? Personally, unless a horse is being shown I prefer the mane to be on the side that it naturally falls. So if it falls to the right, that's great, but if it falls to the left then I pull it to the left. You get a far neater result if you don't do battle with a mane.
		
Click to expand...

My boys mane is on the wrong side but if i correct it it will stay on the right side for about 6 hours, no more. So i dont see a problem in leaving it on the wrong side and just pulling it over for our shows 

Bugbear of mine at the moment is one person feeding her pony in the field and then my boy coming in with cuts and chunks of haor missing GRRR, its no that difficult to bring the horse out to feed is it !


----------



## Wagtail (25 November 2011)

Putting dog poo in with the horse poo! Ewww! People use the manure for their vegetables. Gross. I end up having to fish it all out.


----------



## dumpling (25 November 2011)

From previous yard-

Feed sacks in feed bins - empty them in?! Can't get the feed scoop in!

Feed time was at 5pm- no qualms. Which in heinsight is the most ridiculous time! And I was on DIY.


----------



## maggiehorse (25 November 2011)

i dont have any pet hates! been on same yard for 20 odd years and everyone is great lol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 November 2011)

people chucking string in the muckhill  and or other rubbish.

 We dont have dog mess except our own but i try send him down foot pat. we have a no dogs on yard policy.
peopel who dont wash up theri coffee cups   then u find it  with  moisissure inside

 people letting their dogs crap outside our gates  so our horses/ cars drive in it. ( damn dog walkers) so i chuck it inside the footpath the the b4rst4rds stand in it serves them right.
 we do how ever chuck dog poo on muckhill if he does it near it,  the farmer collects it and spreads in in his field so doesn't go to human fertilizer.


----------



## dorito (25 November 2011)

For me, the worst is when liveries form into 'cliques' which then make others feel uncomfortable - specially when they hog the tack room gossiping and drinking tea, and never seem to ride their horses - just use the yard as a social club.


----------



## Kat (25 November 2011)

Having to clear up the school before I can ride  I wouldn't mind if it was just a couple of poles, I'd probably just use them, but it will be cones, skittles, poles, blocks the works.


----------



## jsr (25 November 2011)

solstice bells said:



			Dog poop. My dog doesn't get to run around other liveries allow their dogs to poop everywhere. I hate standing in it. They poop everywhere and its never cleaned up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one!! I take some of my lot to the yard, 2 of them do run around BUT I always clean up after them and watch them like hawks to make sure they are not bothering anyone. But the YO lets her dogs sh** whereever they want..including in liveries stables!!!!

I also find the YO's daughter (who I love and get on with very well but sometimes she can be a brat!!) shouting 'I need the school, it's MY yard so I get to use it first'..a tad annoying, she needs to remember that without us liveries they couldn't afford to rent the yard or house and she wouldn't have anywhere to keep her horses let alone ride them so a bit of respect wouldn't go a miss. 

People who hog the indoor school in winter, the majority of us will happily share the school because we know those that work have limited time and personally I'd rather have someone with me otherwise I get bored! But we have the odd few who don't work full time but still find they HAVE to be in the school at 5.30 and HAVE to have a full hour and can't possibly share!!


----------



## minkymoo (25 November 2011)

Love my current yard, no complaints but a bug bear of mine is people who don't hang their head collars when they ride out. I always hook mine up out of the way as I hate them trailing on the floor.


----------



## little_critter (25 November 2011)

minkymoo said:



			Love my current yard, no complaints but a bug bear of mine is people who don't hang their head collars when they ride out. I always hook mine up out of the way as I hate them trailing on the floor.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh - just reminded me of another.
We don't have many tie up points on the yard. It annoys me when people tack up on the yard then leave their headcoller on the tie ring so that before you can tie your horse up you have to put their headcoller away.

Also ref tea drinking cliques - luckily our clique left en masse the other month.


----------



## shadowboy (25 November 2011)

Dog poo in hay. Grrr just experienced that last night


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 November 2011)

People who block you in to chat and don't shut up despite you politely trying to give them the hint!  I'm not adverse to talking myself but generally, I let others come to me for a chat - not force myself upon them!  It's one of those nice bugbears where it doesnt reaaly matter but irks all the same!


----------



## Penny Less (25 November 2011)

People who promise they will all pull their weight on the totally diy yard by weeding, muck heap tidying, ragworting etc and then a week later have totally forgotten and just do their own tiny patch by their stable, then moan because the yard is a tip. 

People who drop stuff of their barrow on the way to the muckheap all over the yard then leave it.

People who order hay etc and then dont turn up to unload and pay for it.


----------



## welshcobabe (25 November 2011)

In general on our small place no big complaints 

However a couple of us are tidy and a few are not, been tidy does not bug the untidy as much as the untidy bug us.

But apart from a few deep sighs we get on with it and clean up the other peeps mess but we all do get on really well and do sometimes get a bit teased for been a bit ocd however in a crisis we all muck in togther to help so whats a bit of mess between buddies. 

But the worst thing is hanging wet rugs up under the barn which happens to be were all my stuff is kept nothing worse than figting to get to your feed bin and getting slapped in the face from a very wet, muddy rug.

Alternatives will have to found this year !!


----------



## welshcob* (25 November 2011)

Others not doing their share of poo picking & refilling of water troughs. Gotta say we love where we are though


----------



## bex1984 (25 November 2011)

I hate breaking ice in water troughs, and last winter I had to do it everyday, at 6am, 4 inch thick ice, in the dark. Most annoying was that if I didn't do it nobody else did because it was 'too difficult' or 'took too long'. 

My pony is out in a field of ponies who are all fine if left out alone - they'll stand at the gate and sulk but they're not going to hurt themselves and it REALLY annoys me if I am expected to bring another pony in as well if it's the last one out and I'm bringing mine in. 

Other people's pushy, bad mannered or just plain silly horses annoy me if I'm expected to be around them or handle them (see above bringing in business). I spent my money and my time on my nice, gentle, safe, cuddly pony because that's the sort of horse I want to be around.

People bitching to me about other liveries is definitely a pet hate - I just don't want to hear it or be involved. 

There not being enough hay to fill my pony's haynet for the night ahead also annoys me.

As others have said, 'mushrooming' hay (great word for it btw), tools going walkies and people not sweeping up also annoy me. 

I sound very grumpy! I love my yard and everyone there is lovely so I shouldn't complain really


----------



## Enfys (26 November 2011)

Annielusian said:



			Yes  
I often over fill to save myself time and the ground isn't the smoothest up to the muck heap XD When kids are running around or infront of the wheelbarrow shouting "Em, which bridle is for this horse? Which horse am I riding? Can you tack up my horse? Can you catch my horse? bla bla.." I almost want to tip it all over them!
		
Click to expand...

Why are _you_ pushing barrows about when there are little people around to do it for you? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Fair trade, if they want you to help them then they must earn it...


----------



## patchwork puzzle (26 November 2011)

I'm another one whose pet hate is people not sweeping up after themselves, especially when turning horses out, not even bothering to pick the horses feet out before leaving the stables and then leaving a trail of hoof shaped bedding across the yard. 

 Also agree on the emptying water buckets on a freezing day. Stupid, stupid stupid thing to do. People also need to remember that even if it hasn't frozen that morning, it may well freeze the following day and on a cold winters day, that water wont dry, but will freeze just the same the following night!

 Happily for me, these pet hates look to have been eradicated with the 'expulsion' so to say  of my last liveries. My new liveries are certainly much more horse and safety concious, (and friendly.....have to say that as she comes on here too  Hiya  xx)


----------



## traceyann (26 November 2011)

My pet hate are kids and dogs running loose around the yard I like dogs but not around a yard full of horses.


----------



## Hullabaloo (26 November 2011)

benson21 said:



			Allowing their dogs free roam all over the yard, and not keeping an eye on them, so they could end up wherever! And then they dont see where the dog has done its business so dont clear it up! Also riding in the school and not clearing the poo up after use.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my old yard. When we started getting dog poo in the school (as well as the horse poo that was never cleaned up) I decided it was time to go! 

Current yard is great.  Only thing I can moan about is that the mud seems to be a super sticky variety but my horse sees that as a big plus!


----------



## moodymare123 (26 November 2011)

My bugbear, is defo people expecting me to tidy there mess (cups, plates ect) and I have barely have time to do my yard jobs, as doing gsces.

And also people that have amazing horses and hearts of gold, but still think that they are going to be naughty and buck them off!


----------



## dollymix (26 November 2011)

Grrrr was very mad last night to find that someone had taken my wheelbarrow from outside my stable, used it, broken it, and then put it back outside my stable!!!
Whoever it was completely bent its leg and no one will own up to it!!!!!


----------



## bluewhippet (26 November 2011)

My yard is absolutely perfect except for the cost - but I accept you probably have to pay for perfection! The only thing I can think of is that the bridle cleaning hooky thing (don't know the technical term) has been hung right in the middle of the tack room and I alway go in quickly without bothering to turn on the light, walk across the room and crash straight into it. That really is the only thing.

Reading everyone else's posts makes me realise how many annoyances I could have to endure elsewhere and I am feeling very grateful.


----------



## fburton (26 November 2011)

People leaving baler twine on the hayshed floor (especially uncut loops). It's so slovenly!


----------



## hula (26 November 2011)

Cliques!

Rudeness

Screaming and carrying on... I like having a laugh but 24/7?

The inability to tidy up after themselves (I'm a slight neat freak)

Gates... left open... why?!

Argh, sound like a misery but I'm really not!


----------



## angus and solly (28 November 2011)

People not sweeping up!! 
People getting my horse in with out telling me for no reason is the most annoying x


----------



## Tifferss (28 November 2011)

leaving poles/jumps out grrrrrrr


----------



## DougalJ (28 November 2011)

Haynets! I hate filling haynets! I hate soaking haynets! They are the bain of my life!


----------

